# Getting scans etc in Scotland, but getting treatment abroad



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

Can anyone in the Edinburgh area please suggest where I can get my pelvic scan done to check lining....just returned from Spain andtaking meds so it needs to happen on 3rd July. Help!!!


----------



## Vanilla Spice (Dec 27, 2007)

Ultrasound Direct are £99 but don't offer Edinburgh every day.  They also have clinics in Livingston and Dunfermline and poss other locations.


We went to Baby Wellbeing in Hamilton who did ours for Nottingham clinic and they were £99.  They are opened most days.  A bit of travelling but the gynae's are good and worth saving over £100.


You could also try ABC4d in Corstorphine and ask if they'd do the type of scan you need.  They only opened in the New Year.  Have just googled their clinic and they are linked with another company who offer the scan you'll need for £95.  fingers crossed they can do it when you need it.

The private Edinburgh Clinic would scan you too and charge a lot of money think about £200+.


You could ask IVF Scotland but know they would not see a friend who wanted support for her Spanish Clinic so she ended up going to London.


Also GCRM in Glasgow.


Good luck.  VS xx


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

GCRM in Glasgow does it for 115 pounds, Mon-Fri. I think they have a satellite clinic in Edinburgh too.


----------



## USAJenn (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi there,

ABC4d's website looks good. Did you happen to find out if they do the endometrial thickness scan? I sent them an email tonight but thought I'd check here with you Clara as I would not expect them to come back until next week. If they do, it looks like they have a good proposition for all the scans I would ever need


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Nuffield in glasgow do scans too. About 120 I think

only thing to bear in mind is most places want a letter from your clinic saying sort of scan, and authorising them to do it. Worth knowing in advance to get off clinic. Printed copies of emailed letters fine.

Good luck everyone


----------

